# Myohmp follistatin what diet?



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 11, 2013)

I have read that when you are these peptides you need to up your calories hardcore because your metabolism is supercharged. Just curious for some feedback if anyone has heard different.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 11, 2013)

Define " these peptides." Do you meam myostatin ones, or peps in general.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 11, 2013)

My bad. More specifically myostatin HMp an follistatin.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes i would increase your calories, but ive yet to hear the need for extreme renovations. You will certainly have a greater rate of peotein synthesia, but its not as if that will justify eatinf a lb of chicken per meal. 
I realize thats vague, but if you work harder, eat harder. If something allows for muscle growth be it aas gb or what have you, adjust according to how you feel.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 11, 2013)

True. Ill probably just stay on y current caloric intake. I'm already bulking thanks.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 11, 2013)

Great idea itsno. How you plan on running the peps bro?


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm going to run follistatin first two weeks injection in Mondays .5 in each quad. The third week myostatin HMp in my calves.


----------

